# Does my pup look like a pit bull?



## Jonntiburcio (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys new to the forum just wondering if my dog looks like a pit? Got her as a rescue pup as the person couldn't give her a good home. He said she was a pure bred pit but he seemed a little hesitant. Thanks guys!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Right shape and size but without the dogs pedigree papers charting it's lineage it is impossible to be for sure, what is for sure is that you have a great looking pup there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Chrisg1012 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm not a dog expert and definitely not a pitbull expert but here is a picture of my pit & lab mixes 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbulllover3433 (Sep 14, 2016)

cuties for sure!!

Heavy Duty & Indestructible Escape Proof Dog Crates - DoggyToggery


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Like said already shes the right size/shape, but as she grows certain breeds may be clearly seen ( Like boxer faces for example are easily spotted usually young even), but without a pedigree shes just a puppy of unknown breed. Even if she grows up to look like an awesome Pit Bull you would still never know.


----------



## Massivespl (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks more like a black lab to me.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Really nice looking pup either way.


----------



## matthewmadden33ok (Feb 22, 2021)

If he is a Pitbull mix, he’s definitely a Pitbull dominant mix. Classic pit bulls fill out until they are 2 yrs of age. They stay lanky until 12 months give or take depending on the genetics. I like the black coat myself. If she is a mixed Pitbull, it could help her to be less dog aggressive. Pit bulls are amazing family dogs and companion dogs. Their loyalty to their master and affection is unparallel, IMO. I’ll never own another breed for that reason alone.


----------

